# Hawaii D Auratus



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

A couple people emailed and PM'ed me about invasive herps and I forgot I had this link in my favs...

http://www.explorebiodiversity.com/Hawaii/BiodiversityForgotten/Wildlife/Reptiles/Frogs - Poison.htm


----------



## Mapp (May 1, 2010)

I find things like this interesting, but I can't possibly imagine what the train of thought of the people or person who decided to introduce auratus to Hawaii could have been. Doing something like that could have disastrous effects on the environment. Take killer algae, or cane toads for example.


----------



## DKOOISTRA (May 28, 2009)

there were a couple posts 6-8 months back about auratus in Florida too.


----------



## Mapp (May 1, 2010)

Releasing dart frogs in Florida? Those owners might not be the brightest crayons in the box......


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

if you remember the consensus was that it would be VERY unlikely for them to be able to populate an area like FL. the accounts were totally unconfirmed (aside from hearsay) 

the hawiian auratus page also never mentions "invasive" but rather introduced and actually says that they are quite difficult to find.

i seriously doubt we will ever have any form of invasive dart population anywhere in the US or hawaii.

james


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

Auratus were brought to Hawaii for mesquito control but since there are no indigenous plants in Hawaii that hold water they werre relegated to dumps and areas where human contamination created pools of water (tires, cans etc). Since their introduction approx 60 years ago, I have never heard of an environmental impact they have created....however the Auratus of Florida are quite another story.


----------



## SoCalSun (Oct 29, 2009)

These guys are very hard to find, at least in my experience. I use to live in Oahu and would go hiking in Manoa Valley on a regular basis and was never able to find any. Beautiful hike by the way! My roomates auntie did have a few in her backyard that would come out when she watered the plants but never found any otherwise. 


Andrew


----------

